# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشورت برای غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی

## hackbook

سلام بنده صحبت کردم برزگسالان قبول کردن که برم پروندمو بیارم برای ثبت نام. من به جند دلیل میخام غیر حضوری بخونم اولا که من قلم چی ثبت نام کردم و  از اون جایی که کند خوان هستم و مدرسه هم وقتمو میگیره نمیتونم برنامه قلمچیو برسونم محیط مدرسه هم طوری هست که انگیزه درس خوندنو از من میگیره و نمیتونم تمرکز کنم.چند تا کلاس کنکور هم ثبت نام کردم که اونم از طرف وقتمو میگیره. این شد که نصمیمی گرفتم این کارو بکنم. یکی از دبیرامونم میگفت که یکی پارسال غیر حضوری گرفت دارو قبول شد. نظر شما چیه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## amir4471

مدرسه رفتن خیلی تو درس خوندن موثر هست به نظرم 
اگه کسی هستید که خودکار درس می خونید اگه مدرسه نرید بهتر هست  ولی اگه اینطور نیست حتما برید مدرسه...
بچه های مدرسه ما رو اواخر فروردین تعطیل کردن ساعت مطالعه بچه ها خیلی پایین اومد. در واقع مدرسه نرفتن برای خیلی ها اونا رو بی نظم میکنه...
تو سایت کانون هم یک نظرسنجی قرار داده بودند در خصوص مدرسه نرفتن بعد از عید و اکثر رای ها این بود که باعث افت دانش آموز میشه

----------


## hackbook

> مدرسه رفتن خیلی تو درس خوندن موثر هست به نظرم 
> اگه کسی هستید که خودکار درس می خونید اگه مدرسه نرید بهتر هست  ولی اگه اینطور نیست حتما برید مدرسه...
> بچه های مدرسه ما رو اواخر فروردین تعطیل کردن ساعت مطالعه بچه ها خیلی پایین اومد. در واقع مدرسه نرفتن برای خیلی ها اونا رو بی نظم میکنه...
> تو سایت کانون هم یک نظرسنجی قرار داده بودند در خصوص مدرسه نرفتن بعد از عید و اکثر رای ها این بود که باعث افت دانش آموز میشه


بله بنده تو تابستون خیلی منظم درس میخوندم.خودم با برنامه ریزی فلم چی جلو میزم و پیشرفت خوبی هم میکنم اینطور که من فکر میکنم نرم بهتره

----------

